# Star Island, Kissimmee, Feb 2-9, 3bdr, $525



## vacationhopeful (Jan 21, 2014)

Need a large place near Disney? Great week and very nice resort.

Call (856) 381 2327


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 23, 2014)

This is the best deal of the bunch ---

A 3 bedroom unit in Florida .... sleeps 8-10 persons. Star Island has a tennis program, full spa, great exercise room, 2 pools and night time laounge for adults.

Text or call (856) 381 2327


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 24, 2014)

Still available!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 28, 2014)

This is a deal of the week -- 3 bedroom unit -- bring the in-laws OR send all your adult children...

Call or text (856) 381 2327


----------



## amycurl (Jan 28, 2014)

These are *huge* three-bedroom units. Had a great week there a few years ago with my young daughter, who loved the pool area. 

Sorry that we can't take it--our spring break is in late March this year.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 31, 2014)

Still available - make reasonable offer...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 2, 2014)

Offers? Checkin today --- much warmer in Central Florida than elsewhere --- I have 6 inches of SNOW arriving Monday AM...

What about your HOMETOME?

Call or text (856) 381 2327


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Feb 4, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Offers? Checkin today --- much warmer in Central Florida than elsewhere --- I have 6 inches of SNOW arriving Monday AM...
> 
> What about your HOMETOME?
> 
> Call or text (856) 381 2327



We are expecting an ice storm over here!  I hope you rental works out!  Good luck!

Cynthia T.


----------



## Bigrob (Feb 4, 2014)

*Sending someone your way*

Linda, I am referring someone to you who contacted me asking for something Feb 5-7. They were looking for Bonnet Creek but I think they would enjoy a stay at Star Island - certainly they'd get a lot more space in the unit you have available than what they were looking at.

Hopefully it works out for both of you.


----------

